# which lens would you buy?



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Aren't VR lens for old people with Alzheimer's? I would never get one.


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> Aren't VR lens for old people with Alzheimer's? I would never get one.


I don't remember?:dunno::eeps:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

dadtorbn said:


> I don't remember?:dunno::eeps:


Neither does Dave, as I think he is thinking of Parkinsons disease.


----------



## Maximus57 (May 13, 2005)

hockeynut said:


> I choose (3) because neither of those would fit my Canon
> 
> I believe the Nikon lens everyone is after these days is the 18-200 VR.


3 for me. I just bought a 10-22 for my Canon.


----------



## Richard in NC (Oct 23, 2005)

Dave 330i said:


> Aren't VR lens for old people with Alzheimer's? I would never get one.


VR lens are for folks that don't want to carry around tripods. I easily get good pictures as slow as 1/15 seconds and sometimes even slower. It is not a complete substitute for a fast lens but it helps.

I'm one of the fortunate ones and got my 18-200 last June at a local Nikon dealer.

I agree with the 18-70 and 70-300 combo. It worked well prior to the 18-200. The 18-70 range may be as sharp or sharper than the 18-200.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> Aren't VR lens for old people with Alzheimer's? I would never get one.


Isnt that 'cause they don't fit your camera, my senior senor?


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Cliff said:


> Neither does Dave, as I think he is thinking of Parkinsons disease.


:bustingup :bustingup :bustingup


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

Cliff said:


> Neither does Dave, as I think he is thinking of Parkinsons disease.


Agreed! Alzheimer's starts out with memory and progresses.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

dadtorbn said:


> I don't remember?:dunno::eeps:


I think I remembered it was Alzheimer's


----------

